
Chinese Paddlefish Declared Extinct - danfolkes
https://phys.org/news/2020-01-chinese-paddlefish-declared-extinct.html
======
danfolkes
"Things became difficult for them when the Gezhouba Dam was built in 1981—it
split the paddlefish population in two and prevented those fish trapped below
it from spawning"

